# male gerbils



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 2 male gerbils to go to a good home for free! they where given to me today as they were unwanted by the previous owner but i have no room!! they dont come with a cage as they only came with one of those carrier cages 

friendly and pretty! apprently they are about a year old :confused1:

collection from bedford


----------

